# Quills Lake Goose



## J.D.

Heres a nice quills lake goose I shot last week. The pictures dont do it justice. One wing was shot up pretty bad, but Im going to be getting it dead mounted so it shouldnt matter. You cant tell in the pics, but it had 2 bright white toe nails.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I think it's sweet you spotted it..........and shot a speck during the late season. Both are accomplishments out here...wish I could've been with you that day!


----------



## Benelliman

Sweet pic! Congrats! :beer:


----------



## huntingdude16

Cool! Congrats.


----------



## nickwesterholm

man that's a sweet bird. you shot a spec? that's pretty cool i've always wanted to, i just never get that far west. maybe i'll get to hunt with you soon


----------



## Maverick

J.D.
You have been hanging around Lyle to much! Your luck is growing at an incredible rate! Sweet Pic !!!


----------



## PJ

I was there as well! It was sweet to see the Quill bird coming in with a flock. Luckily they finished probably the best of many that day! :sniper:


----------



## blhunter3

This may sound like a dumb question. What are Quills lake geese? I see that they have weird white patterns. Are the a different breed of Canada goose or what?


----------



## PJ

It is the rarest of the Canada geese breeds. They come from the Quill Lake region in Canada.


----------



## h2ofwlr

Usually they come from Quill Lakes, but not always. They are pockets in PA and other places too. It is mutant gene where the black feathers have no pigment so they are white.

Usually the Quill lakes strain are thought to to be a cross with a Snow in generations past. And it may be the case in some instances. But actually it is mutant gene, this being enforced becuse of the pockets of where the mutant gene are located, where there are no breeding Snows ever now or the past. The gene is NOT the albino gene where the eyes would be pink. But rather a mutant gene. I read about it a couple of years ago in a research paper. I wish I had downloded it or saved a bookmark to it.

Congrats to JD :beer:

Welcome to the club :wink:









2 are Quills, I put a reg honker next to it for comparison. These were Giant strain of the Greaters in MB as they were over 11lbs each and are from 2 years ago.


----------



## Water Swater

Very cool bird and don't mean to rain on your parade but that is not a quill lake goose. Here is an article about the possibility of a quill lake goose.
http://www.cbc.ca/health/story/2005/11/ ... 51108.html

Your goose has Leucism, which is just a loss of pigment in various areas of the bird.


----------



## bandman

While were at it, I'll put up Triple B's prize goose. Looks as if it was doing a little shopping at Victoria's Secret.dd:


----------



## averyghg

> While were at it, I'll put up Triple B's prize goose


Yeah pretty sure two of em came into the spread, Trip dropped the first one and as i was lined up on the other, i pulled the trigger and CLICK, CLICK, CLICK, no freakin shells in the gun!!!!!!! They were locked up probably 10 yards from jwdinius1 and ofcourse he doesn't have his gun because he was letting his girlfriend use it!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Plate

I thought true Quill had pinkish feet like the one above. Eitherway cool look goose. :beer:


----------



## averyghg

Just thought id throw this out there, if bandman wasn't attached to the hip with his girlfriend, he woulda been in the spread with us like he was supposed to be and had a wall mounter himself! The one that got away looked 10 times as nice, its feet were bright pink, and body covered in a white mass.

You keep missing out on the good ones bandman, when are you ever gonna learn?!?! :wink:


----------



## Triple B

haha, its so true! maybe he should stay home and cuddle everytime we go out, cuz when he does we always bring home a few for the wall!!!! :beer:


----------



## bandman

:rollin: I have one weekend I can't get out of with a backhoe (away) and one I was hunting the rut. I'll admit I missed out on the snows, but I don't have any money left to mount any birds anyway. You wait and see the one I'm going to pull outta my hat yet. Wood duck/Quills/Harlequinn threesome triple hybrid anybody??dd:

Cough, cough....curb kicker cuddling, wedding. Just a few things that sound familiar? :run:


----------



## jwdinius1

> I have one weekend I can't get out of with a backhoe (away)


your not trying hard enough then, would you believe me if i told you i hunted everyweekend this year!! may miss this one though due to.................... Finals week coming up.


----------



## bandman

Hahahaha, damn another one chiming in.... I don't remember you being here the 3 or 4 weekends or maybe you were shooting your stinky a$$ goats. Some of your one hunt weekends only add up to one full weekend!

Fine, it was an anniversary (which means a lot to the opposite sex) and I'm a nice guy who can give up a weekend to someone I owe it to for putting up w/ my hunting addiction. Thanks for bringing out my soft side a$$ heads. Payback coming this weekend. Not trying hard enough---pfffftttt.....I'll take missing 2 weekends outta 4 months and not like somene---my gf doesn't come home w/ me near as much so you're cheating there. You also bring her out in the blind (and yes you share the same blind) so I don't think I'm near as attached to the hip. BOOOOM!

:bop:


----------



## jwdinius1

I hope you like my shed!!
Cuz thats where your stayign this weekend, but hey good news forcasts call for highs in the mid 20's and lows around 0 so it won't be to bad!! :beer: 
:lol:


----------



## bandman

Ouch! I'm just going to shut up now. eace: (At least throw some hay in there for me would ya?)
I'll take my antelope steak medium rare w/ fried button mushrooms and onions upon arrival though buddy ole' pal. :wink:


----------



## Goose Whisperer

averyghg said:


> Yeah pretty sure two of em came into the spread, Trip dropped the first one and as i was lined up on the other, i pulled the trigger and CLICK, CLICK, CLICK, no freakin shells in the gun!!!!!!! They were locked up probably 10 yards from jwdinius1 and ofcourse he doesn't have his gun because he was letting his girlfriend use it!!!!!!!
> 
> Just thought id throw this out there, if bandman wasn't attached to the hip with his girlfriend, he woulda been in the spread with us like he was supposed to be and had a wall mounter himself! The one that got away looked 10 times as nice, its feet were bright pink, and body covered in a white mass.
> 
> You keep missing out on the good ones bandman, when are you ever gonna learn?!?! :wink:


averyghg,

Shot this one last day of season (Dec 21). Does it look familiar? :lol: If by chance it was the same goose, and it makes you feel better, it made my day. I could not have asked for a better Christmas present! :beer: Maybe I owe you guys one!


----------



## averyghg

WOW!!!!! no definitely not the same one!! that thing is a freak of nature!!! 
Congrats to you on that!! :beer:


----------



## bandman

That one officially blows the others outta the water.


----------



## Goose Whisperer

There is still some debate going on. After talking with four different bird biologist, there is a mixed opinion on whether this is truly a Quill Lake goose, or a hybrid of some sort. Any thoughts?


----------



## averyghg

it almost looks too white to be a quils lake.......$hit i don't know though, its gonna be interesting to see the results

Goose whisperer check your pm's :wink:


----------



## bandman

Hybrid was the 1st thing that crossed my mind.


----------



## averyghg

Thanks GW


----------



## kberggren

Here one i shot a couple years ago, sorry about the picture being a little blurry. Got another Quill this winter but don't have any of those pics on the computer yet. Lots of nice pics!


----------



## harvester

Very nice picture!!


----------



## nowski10

Very nice pics guys. We shot on with the marking up its neck and on the brest it looks like it has a bird flying kinda.


----------



## Maverick

I got my first one back in 1999! I really didn't know what it ment so I ate him! Wish he was on the wall!


----------



## Horker23

Love the camo maverick


----------



## AV

Thats some great camo!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Maverick

The good ol days of the goose suits. If you didn't notice the suit under my arm. I believe that PJ is the proud owner of the hat! 
Man we killed a lot of geese in those suits! My old man was running those LONG before they came out on the market!


----------



## popo

Here's one from today.[[IMG]http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff247/snowmannp/clearcreekgoose010.jpg[/IMG]/url]


----------



## DuckZone

I haven't shot one of those yet, but thought I would try these two first.

DZ


----------

